# 2014 Halloween Light Show: Internet Friends by Knife Party



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a video of the light show portion of my halloween display I'm doing this year. Approx 2500 LEDs were used. Enjoy..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! What fun!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's impressive! The timing to the music is flawless.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That was fun!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

oooh! I want one of those!!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

That'ss pretty cool ! Did you use Halloween in a box for that?


----------

